# What would you do with a whole wheel of parmesano reggiano cheese?



## indaswamp (Feb 5, 2021)

Friend of mine received a whole wheel from his boss, imported from Italy....

I have a lot of suggestions I will send him, but looking for more ideas...it's 74 pounds of cheese! He's gonna need a lot of recipes!!LOL!!!


----------



## Chasdev (Feb 6, 2021)

Can You Freeze Parmesan Cheese? (Pics) - Does It Go Bad?
					

Here's a quick guide on freezing parmesan cheese. In it, you'll learn the pros and cons of freezing parmesan, and how to go about it.




					www.doesitgobad.com


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 6, 2021)

I thought for sure my fellow SMF Brothers would surely have some recipes to use Parmesan cheese.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2021)

He can make 8000 gallons of zuppa toscana lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2021)

Crab cakes or the equivalent. Meatballs. Chicken parm (it tastes so good). Roasted veggies. Asparagus


----------



## xray (Feb 6, 2021)

Holy smokes that’s a lot of cheese.

How about some cacio e pepe? Traditionally it’s made with Pecorino Romano but Parmesan will work just fine.

Maybe smoke a bunch too? So you could have it portioned and stored in the fridge...Or cut up some of the Parm with the cured meats you do and make some snack packages with the vacuum sealer?

Chicken Parm/Veal Parm? I think your buddy may need to see a doctor after blowing through 74lbs of cheese.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 6, 2021)

In Italy, I’m thinking they keep the parm wheel on the counter in the kitchen. So is shelf stable? I’m guessing it is dry enough to be. We love Parmesan Regiano. It goes well with just about everything. Poached eggs, just about any sauce or soup. Sausages, meatballs, gravy. The dryness and saltiness of the cheese makes it very versatile if you use the imagination.

All else fails he can always take up watching that Giada cooking show. Lol


----------



## mike243 (Feb 6, 2021)

I would hate to see what a wheel of it would cost at the store, I would put it on everything I cooked.... it would last a long time lol


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 6, 2021)

mike243 said:


> I would hate to see what a wheel of it would cost at the store, I would put it on everything I cooked.... it would last a long time lol


Between $2,500-3,000 retail.....from what I am told.


----------



## schlotz (Feb 6, 2021)

I'll take 5 pounds!


----------



## bill1 (Feb 6, 2021)

What would **I** do?   I would bow my head and thank God for my incredible good fortune!  
And pray for many cases of wine to go with it!


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 6, 2021)

Dry hard cheeses like Parmesan-Reggiano are better for you than soft cheeses. I go through a couple pounds a month, but hey, I'm half Italian. To quote Franks hot sauce, "I put that...". 

I've read online that freezing Parmesan-Reggiano makes it unusable. Wow, I've not found that to be the case with the Italian imported P-R I buy from Costco. I'd cut it into 2 lb portions, vac-seal them, gift a bunch, and freeze the rest.

A flat cheese grater is a MUST HAVE. 

Color me green with envy.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 6, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Between $2,500-3,000 retail.....from what I am told



Costco sells the 72 lb Italy imported aged Parm-Reg wheels for $950; 50 lb Italy imported Pecorino-Romano wheels for $330.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 6, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Costco sells the 72 lb Italy imported aged Parm-Reg wheels for $950; 50 lb Italy imported Pecorino-Romano wheels for $330.


Damn...that is one hell of a deal!


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 6, 2021)

My immigrant grandparents always had part of a wheel of cheese on the kitchen table under a glass lid. It was parmesan of some kind.  As a kid I called it "stinky cheese." Any mold was just sliced off and tossed. I still do that.

We have reusable vac-seal bags we use to keep the cheese in. Cuts WAAAAY down on the mold.

Lasagna is great for parm-reg as one of the 3 cheeses I use. Any pasta with any sauce: red, butter, oil, garlic, cream, etc. With a wheel like that I'd grate it on buttered toast in the morning. Baked potatoes, steamed veggies. garlic bread, any salad with a vinegar-based dressing. It's even good on a fruit salad that uses a little buttermilk as a base. Gives it great contrast.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 7, 2021)

Its my understanding that Freezing changes the Texture. I've never had more the 2 pounds on hand at any one time and needed to try freezing. I have seen some good prices on 1/8 Wheels and was thinking of saving money buying Bulk, so this thread is of value to me as well.  There are a few stories of guys, here, finding Vac-Packed Smoked cheese  a couple years old in the dark recesses of their Refer, and its fine. I would think 1-2 pound hunks of Parm packed similarly would do as well.
In a similar situation...I would Give Away  a large amount rather than finding it spoiled or unusable from trying to store it, long term, in my refer or freezer....JJ


----------

